# New Update has nerfed Easter Eggs!



## LordX (Nov 11, 2020)

Just got my model S last week - loving it so far!

After watching some videos, I was keen on trying the WARP easter egg.... Sure enough, I updated to the latest software release, and I can not access ANY easter eggs... 

Anyone figured out a way around this? A secret? An Easter EASTER egg?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's been moved to the Toybox in the menu that's pulled up via the up-arrow, along with the web browser and Entertainment (games).


----------



## LordX (Nov 11, 2020)

JasonF said:


> It's been moved to the Toybox in the menu that's pulled up via the up-arrow, along with the web browser and Entertainment (games).


I found it right where you said!

So this is really warp mode? Will get the 'extra' 5 degrees warmer than just hitting the ludicrous+ button?


----------



## LordX (Nov 11, 2020)

Can I charge the car WHILE preheating the battery for Ludicrous+?


----------

